# birth control at age 13!!



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

I have an older sister with a DD that just turned 13. She confided in me that her DD started her period almost two years ago. She said that she has always had heavy, painful periods and that at age 12 she considered putting her DD on the pill to help with that!! She said she would also be making sure she has BC in her body for when she starts to think about sex.







I don't agree with it but didn't say anything ofcourse. What are others thinking about this kind of thing?

If her DD were a few years older then it might make more sense to me. But she's still just a child. Why PUSH birth control on her? There are hormones in the pill and I even stopped taking them a few years ago simply for that reason alone. It's her DD choice to make about BC pills not her mothers.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

I didn't have heavy periods, but the second time I got my period (a very stressful summer), I bled heavy for about five weeks straight. I wish someone had put me on BC then. If I had heavy periods at that age, I would have wanted the pill too . . . I think it can be scary/embarassing, especially if you're leaking through your clothes, etc.

I don't want to force BC on my kids when they're having sex . . . obviously, I want them to use condoms if they're with a new partner, but if they happen to get into a serious monogamous relationship, get tested for STDs, and decide they want to have a child, I don't feel it's my business to stop them. I would be okay with that by around 16-17.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

My aunts SIL ( its a small close area) had her daughter on BC at 13 for the same reason. The doctor gave her pills to help controle her period. I think it wasnt until she ( the daughter ) was about 16 that she realized she was on birth controle pills.







:

They just took her to the doctor and the doc prescribed the medication. That was all they told her. Really at 13 would you make the connection w/ a p[ill that makes your periods better and regular to a pill that keeps you from having a baby?


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

My oldest dd suffered from horrible, painful periods, that left her doubled up and vomiting, curled into the fetal position and hugging a heating pad for 2-3 days. She also bled through several pads in a few hours, making it impossible to attend school for those days.
She started her period at 13, but by 14 she was on BC pills so she could live her life and go to school. She knew she was taking BC pills, but she didn't think about sex until she was at least 17, when she met her fiance. She had her baby at age 20, didn't take any BC for a few years, and started suffering from heavy, painful periods again, sometimes every 2 weeks. She's back on BC again, and is able to keep her job and live a normal life.

For her, taking BC pills made the difference between dreading her period, suffering excruciating pain, and risking bleeding all over herself in public, to being able to go on with her life.


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

I too was put on bc at age 14.

Without them I was sick and miserable for days each month. My mother also made it clear that she wanted me to be on bc when I was ready to have sex.

She talked to me about it openly and told me having sex with someone made you incredibly vulnerable to them and that I should wait until I found someone who I was willing to feel that way with. That made me wait a long time. A long long long time.


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

Both my sister and I had heavy, painful periods at that age, so we were put on BC. Mine were so bad that I would have to go to the bathroom at school, have (TMI) very bad diarrhea, then my cramps would get so bad I'd literally pass out on the floor, and someone would find me and carry me to the nurse, who'd send me home. I would honestly rather give birth 7 times a day, every day, for the rest of my life than deal with those kinds of cramps again.

My sister had the same thing. So we got put on BC to try to deal with our menstrual cycles. We were missing about 4 days of school a month just for cramps.. not fun!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Is there any other option for horrible cramping and heavy bleeding othr than bcp? There is a family history of this with the woman on my mom's side. My dd has a high chance it will happen to her as well and I would like options other than bcp because we also have a higher chance of blood clots while using bcp. That is why I have never taken them and never will.


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

Quote:

Is there any other option for horrible cramping and heavy bleeding othr than bcp?
When I was a teen I had pretty heavy periods and painful cramps. It wasn't as bad as the way some of you are describing, but I did need to take midol and leaked through pads rather quickly.

However, when I was a junior in high school, I started running regularly, and eating a bit healthier and my periods got lighter and the cramps lessoned considerably. When I was in college, I stopped running and ate more junk (typical college fare) and again I started bleeding more heavily and the cramps came back. Once I started exercising regularly in college and eating healthier, my periods got ligher again and the cramps went away. I haven't suffered from bad cramps, and haven't leaked out of pads since then, since I have kept up with regular exercise....starting up again soon after the birth of each of my children.

So, in my experience, diet and exercise can make a big difference. For me, it was the difference between painful cramps, and needing OTC medication and constantly worrying about leaking (I always made sure to wear shirts or sweaters which went past my butt), to never leaking and having only mild discomfort during periods.


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

I wish that would have worked for me! I ate what most of my friends considered a "super strictly healthy" diet, and I played football on the guy's team, swim team, etc.

I tried iron supplements, those didn't help.. I tried nearly everything I could as I really don't care for taking any kind of medication or rx unless I'm next to death. BC was the only thing that did it for me.

After DD was born though, my cramps weren't as severe. I haven't been on BC since she was born, and i haven't had a problem. Not that I'm telling everyone to go out and get pregnant to cure menstrual cramps


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

Quote:

I would honestly rather give birth 7 times a day, every day, for the rest of my life than deal with those kinds of cramps again.
My DD can totally relate! When she was giving birth, the nurse kept offering her an epidural, which she refused, saying, "I've had menstrual cramps worse than this, where were you when I was having my period!"


----------



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

Chiropractic and/or acupuncture and/or diet change can be helpful for painful menstruation. Sometimes, you can find chiros and acus who work together, and they are usually knowledgeble about nutrition, so they can help with the diet.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

WEll, i believe that any woman who needs birth control should have access to it and use it. I'd much rather have a 13 yr old using BC than becoming one of my new clients (i counsel pregnant teens).

As to using BC for long/painful/irregular periods.....THAT IS CRAP.
Medically, putting anyone on bc does NOT, NOT, NOT fix the problem. And by masking the symptoms with synthetic hormones, you are potentially doing great harm. There ARE ways to combat period problems, through diet, exercise, etc.....i.e., actually FIXING whatever problem the poor girl actually has.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I was on bc at 15 and had many friends on earlier. While 13 may be still just a kid, it is also the age many kids start having sex. I would rather have her on bc than have a pregnant 13 year old personally.


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
WEll, i believe that any woman who needs birth control should have access to it and use it. I'd much rather have a 13 yr old using BC than becoming one of my new clients (i counsel pregnant teens).

As to using BC for long/painful/irregular periods.....THAT IS CRAP.
Medically, putting anyone on bc does NOT, NOT, NOT fix the problem. And by masking the symptoms with synthetic hormones, you are potentially doing great harm. There ARE ways to combat period problems, through diet, exercise, etc.....i.e., actually FIXING whatever problem the poor girl actually has.

I don't agree. For a lot of younger women, anovulatory cycles with unopposed estrogen lead to heavy periods and cramping. That will go away as the HPO axis matures and cycles become ovulatory. The pill keeps the endometrium from hypertrophy: thus, no heavy bleeding. It's treating the symptoms during a normal physiologic adjustment that doesn't require treating. It's normal to have irregular and/or heavy periods during early adolescence. Why make the kid feel like there's something wrong with her? Treat the symptoms.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, as far as the OP's "rolleyes" at the idea of a 13-year-old possibly needing BC, my 14-year-old SIL got pregnant right after her birthday, so yes, it can be a consideration . . . and she'd only had her cycle for a few months by that point. I'm of the opinion that while I think BC hormones aren't the best for one's body, every woman should have the option.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

i started my period at ten.
the Drs kept asking my mom if she wanted to put me on the pill to control my PAINFUL heavy long periods. she declined until i was 14.
two years after i had started being sexually active.
being on the pill doesnt make one automatically go and have sex. nor does sex obstain with abcense of the pill. teenage girls are going to do what they want to do with their bodies... thats just a fact. a sad painful fact.

i would rather my daughter when she gets to menstruating age have a healthy diet and exercise routine to control her periods if they get painful than go on the pill. but i am just really opposed to the pill and all of its yuckiness, having BTDT and its friend depo and its cousin the patch and feeling the terrible reprocussions on my body from them.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

As long as the child is being informed as to what they're taking and why and has the choice not to, I think we should refrain from judgment


----------



## Cherie2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy68* 
If her DD were a few years older then it might make more sense to me. But she's still just a child.

It seems like that ... my dd got pregnant at 14


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Another one here whose periods debilitized and often hospitalized me for several days a month. Diet and exercise did not help. Birth control did.


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

I'm another who has tried just about everything with little to no results, so for those who suggest things other than birth control I'd love to know specifics (and love you to read my thread here: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=621812 )

I started my periods at 10 and they were horribly heavy and painful. I'd leak through pads almost immediately and then be shamed for it. I was never taken to a gynecologist until I went on my own at 21, 3 years after becoming sexually active (largely because I didn't have insurance before then when I was on my own and able to choose to go)

I did try birth control for a few years and it did lessen but not by far alleviate the pain. Now I've been off bc for about 2 years and trying to get pregnant for almost 1 year so I don't have that option for relief.

I would still have doubts about myself, a young girl, or anyone being on hormonal contraceptives. There are risks and we may not yet know all of them. But if it's the only thing that helps, maybe it's the best option sometimes. I would only resort to that after trying everything else I could think of and minimally invasive tests to determine if the causes could be explained.

As far as exercise and diet...I'm been ovo-lacto vegetarian since I was 11, and have made major dietary changes lately to cut out soy, corn syrup, and previously sugar and caffeine, none of which have helped at all. Exercise is pretty difficult especially form positive habits when the pain and sometimes fatigue and lethargy is extended (for me up to 22 days per cycle in some pain with 3-5 days mostly agonizing pain). I've tried time after time to get on an exercise schedule, even maintaining good habits for up to 3 weeks, but then my period hits and everything falls apart and I have to start from scratch. Sometimes I feel so helpless and defeated that I don't even want to try again. So being healthy never hurts and could help, but it isn't always as easy as it might sound.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

A calcium deficiency is a huge source of menstrual pain.
Try taking "cal mag fizz" as directed for a month. it's $15, and well worth it.
If you get no relief, it's prolly something else, but I've yet to meet someone whom it did not at least help somewhat.

Next, if your periods are extra-heavy (soaking through pads, tampons, in less than the recommended time,etc), I would demand a test for a disease called "vonwillebrands". It is estimated that about 1% of everyone has this disease, but the vast majority do not know. It is a blood clotting disorder, similar, but less severe than, Hemophilia. It is caused by a lack of , small amount of, or non-functioning clotting factor that leads to heavy bleeding, especially menstrual bleeding. It is unknown how many women have had hysterectomies to control their heavy bleeding when in fact, they had vWD, but estimates are high.

There are also other reasons, of course, hormone levels, other blood disorders, dietary sensitivities, other nutritional factors, etc.

Just some ideas if you currently suffer from menstrual issues.

I personally fixed my own "OMG, I'm DYING!" level menstrual cramps through calcium supplementation. No, of course it wont work for everyone, but I try to spread the word, because it pains me to know there are women out there suffering as i did who can be helped by this simple therapy. And no more killing my liver with tylenol, etc!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I have tried EVERYTHING- yoga for years at a time, organic whole-foods diet, more milk, less milk, EVERYTHING... nothing worked.

I also tried two kinds of birth control pills and neither of those worked. In fact they made it worse, but that's just my experience. I hated them and I'm sorry I ever tried... but again, that's me and I wouldn't wish anyone that terrifying pain. If you can fix it, fix it.

Right now I am seriously considering pregnant-or-breastfeeding until menopause because life is so incredibly pain-free I can't believe it.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Is there any other option for horrible cramping and heavy bleeding othr than bcp? There is a family history of this with the woman on my mom's side. My dd has a high chance it will happen to her as well and I would like options other than bcp because we also have a higher chance of blood clots while using bcp. That is why I have never taken them and never will.

I agree. I was on BCP for over 16 years and I finally figured out that the hormones going in my body were not good. I think mostly about the hormones and the side effects that come with taking the pill. There's no way I'd push that on my growing teen. I'd let her stay home for 2-3 days each month while on her period if that's what it takes. Once she's 18 then she can decide if she wants to put the hormones in her body.

In this day and time there has to be something else out there for a young girl to take for her pains during that time of the month. When I was a teenager we used heating pads and yes I had horrible menstrual cramps and heavy bleeding to the point of crying when I was a teen.


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

My mother is an old school hippy, we were raised on whole foods, organic, we walked everywhere and were active, and of course, I followed in my mama's footsteps and raised my kids on whole organic foods, my kids walked to school, which was almost 2 miles, each way, every day, over hilly country roads, swam after school in the sea, climbed trees, kicked ball, in other words, a very active, healthy, country life. Personally, I never had issues with my periods, they lasted 3-4 days, I never felt a twinge of a cramp. So when my daughter started her period, and spent days vomiting from pain until she puked nothing but green and yellow bile, the first thing I thought about was calcium/magnesium. Put her on supplements, increasing them as her period time came near, no relief. Didn't do much with her diet, since there wasn't much room for improvement there. Monthly visits to the doctor's office, nothing helped. We tried herbs, nothing.
It's a painful thing to see your beautiful, active, healthy daughter turn into a shrieking, puking, hollow-eyed shadow of herself every month. I was worried about her teeth, her bones, her esophagus. And her sanity. If any body else can feel good about watching their kid go through that every month, more power to ya. Not I.
So she got BC pills. BC may not be the most wonderfully healthy thing in the world, but neither is vomiting up your toenails every month, and neither is being in debilitating pain good for a developing young body.
The only good thing about all that pain-endurance "training" was that labor and birth was a breeze for her, labor contractions were nothing but a mild annoyance, in her opinion. Her cramps were a lot easier to handle after she had her baby almost 5 years ago, but recently started getting painful again, and again she was seeing a doc every month, looking for some answers, even ending up in the emergency room several times for bleeding so much she passed out. She's had more needels in her than a pincushion, trying to figure out why her periods are so horrendous. BC pills make her periods bearable.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevenkids* 
If any body else can feel good about watching their kid go through that every month, more power to ya. Not I.
So she got BC pills. BC may not be the most wonderfully healthy thing in the world, but neither is vomiting up your toenails every month, and neither is being in debilitating pain good for a developing young body.

There are children that (bless their hearts) do have issues with cancer and other debilitating diseases where their illness or the medications (i.e. chemo) make them puke for days on end (a lot longer than a monthly period). I hate it for kids, I truly do. But I still don't think 2-3 days out of each month is debilitating for a young girl. I seriously do not. Not considering that there is a huge amount of teen girls in the world who starve themselves on purpose, throw up in order to lose weight on a daily basis EVERY day of the month, etc. etc.

I had very bad cramps and felt completely ill every single month when I would get my period. My mom never would have put me on BCP. I am glad that she wouldn't have. Yes, I chose to go on them by own choice at the age of 16 anyway so it's pointless probably for me to argue the side effects. But I just don't see where 2-3 days out of each month makes it a such a horrid thing for a young girl to go through. There has to be something other than going with the hormones in BC pills. That can't be good for a growing body.

I am not a bad parent for saying that I could never put my daughter on BCP just to help stop her pain for a few days out of the month. I would never believe that. The pill has very long term side effects. I wish I had never taken them for the amount of time that I did.


----------



## livinzoo (Dec 31, 2005)

I have seen you guys reference cal/mag suppplements, but has anyone tried magnesium alone? Calcium is a muscle contractor and magnesium is a muscle relaxor. There is calcium added to tons of food already, but not magnesium. I have not had depilitating menstral cramps, but they were pretty bad. I did have debilitating TMJ pain. I wanted the doctor to just remove my jaw I was in so much pain. Now I take 1000mg of magnesium citrate a day (500 mg morning and night). My TMJ pain is for the most part gone. The cramps I use to get are gone too. I would say to try a magnesium supplement by it self. Calcium and magnesium will also fight for absorbtion, so best to separate them. Good luck!


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

Birth control pills rob the body of B vitamins and key minerals like selenium. You can look up Dr. John Lee's work on natural progesterone vs synthetic and read all about it. I was put on birth control pills when I was 9 years old and had started my period- it was very frequent and heavy so the only thing Drs offered was the pill. I was dog sick every morning. I threw up in the school bathroom every morning. Those hormones were way to strong for my body. I also gained a good bit of weight and started having headaches for the first time in my life. The pill sucks.

I think they should just give the poor girl's body time to even out and maybe look into some natural ways to balance hormones like herbs- Don Qui, natural progesterone, etc. I would take her to a naturopath to see why she is having problems rather than just shutting down her own hormone development and function with the pill (that's what it does- shut down your own estrogen/progesterone production while you're taking it).

As far as sex, yes when my son is 13 I'll let him know where the condoms are and that he is welcome to take as many as he needs. I would tell a daughter the same thing. It isn't that rare for 13 years olds to start experimenting, so its good to let them know how to be safe- which the pill only gives them the illusion of being, Teenagers worry about getting pregnant, but it seems most of them think they are invincible with it comes to STDs.


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

To quote Bob Marley; "Who feels it, knows it".

The most valuable thing I have learned in nearly 25 years of parenting is to never say "I would never.....". There was a whole list of things I said I'd never do, and until you get there, you just don't know. Life has a very funny way of making you re-evaluate your ideals.

Cancer patients are put on meds that may make them vomit, but the meds are, hopefully, benefitting them. The risk to benefit ratio is in favor of them taking the medications even though the side effects are nasty. There was _no_ short or long term benefit to my dd becoming anemic and dehydrated every month.

Anorexics and bulemics have a mental illness. My daughter did not _want_ to, consciously or sub-consciously, starve herself, or throw up everything she swallowed. Whether you or I think that being in excruciating pain 3 days a month is bearable is irrelevent, _she_ found it to be more than _she_ could bear.

I have a hard time putting a qualitative or quantative measure on someone else's suffering. Sure, for every person's suffering, there are dozens who suffer worse. I don't think many people who are experiencing pain are comforted by the fact that there are folks who are suffering more. There are no absolutes in life, every person and every circumstance are different. Just because _I_ made it through a very painful labor and birth without pain meds doesn't mean I think that _everyone_ should, or because _I_ expereinced a painless labor and birth doens't mean I think _everyone_ can. I found a homeopathic that works very well for my migraines, but I'm not going to judge or condemn the person who takes Imitrex. Until I develop the magic power to jump inside every person's body and experience their suffering exactly as they experience it, I'l reserve my judgements and my "never"s.


----------



## gayle1701 (Feb 25, 2007)

: I was one of those who had extremely heavy and painful periods as a teen. I would have loved to have taken anything that would have helped! My mother was someone who was raised with the attitude "If there's pain, you just endure it." As I grew older, I found out for myself that exercise and magnesium supplements helped me, but I know they don't work for everyone.

My 16-year-old daughter has painful periods some months but, so far, a couple of doses of Midol seem to get her through those. If she did need bc to control the pain, I wouldn't have any problems with giving it to her.


----------



## enkmom (Aug 30, 2004)

I suffered terribly from cramps as a teen. After suffering for 4 years, my mother finally took me to the gyno at 17 so that he could prove to me that "it was all in my head". When he suggested BCP, my mom flatly refused and I suffered some more until I finally left the house and could take care of issues on my own.

Luckily, my daughter has not had cramps to the degree I did, but I would not hesitate to try the BCP's if they would keep her from going through hell.


----------



## gen_here (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a dear friend who was put on bc pills to control her periods at 16. After being on them for over 10 years, a surgeon noticed tumors on her liver while her gall bladder was being removed. Multiple ultrasounds, MRIs and blood tests later, they've determined that the apox 10-15 fatty tumors in her liver are from the years and years of estrigen in the pills. She has to go for MRIs every 6 months for the rest of her life, not to mention minimum of monthly ultrasounds when she's pregnant (if she's able to get pregnant).

She said she will never go on it again and wished she never was.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Is there any other option for horrible cramping and heavy bleeding othr than bcp? There is a family history of this with the woman on my mom's side. My dd has a high chance it will happen to her as well and I would like options other than bcp because we also have a higher chance of blood clots while using bcp. That is why I have never taken them and never will.

This would be my concern with bcp too. If there is any family history of blood clotting, unexplained pregnancy loss, stroke or for example sudden unexplained death from heart attack I would recommend anyone have a thombophilia panel blood test to rule out any genetic disorders before taking any hormonal contraceptives.

The risk of clotting increases on bcp even without any aggravating factors especially when you add smoking to pills. I have Protein S Deficiency which is directly affected by hormonal changes and was very lucky not to have experienced any clots whilst taking the pill for 2 years. When requesting a repeat prescription a young doctor on taking my history recommended I hold off until I had the all clear from blood testing. It never came and I have not taken anything since.

I got a DVT at 29. It was not pleasant and I am left with damage to the major veins in my left leg which affects the function of the leg day to day. I was lucky not to end up with a pulmonary embolism or worse.

Thrombosis is a very serious risk and one worth weighing against the benefits especially in young teens who need to have many good years ahead of them.


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

I've been thinking more about this. In my original post I believe I said I'd consider using birth control if it was the ONLY option but not before everything else had been exhausted (or something similar).

I would take her to more than one doctor (gynecologist, osteopath, naturopath, acupuncturist, chiropractor, reproductive endochrinologist...) in a quest for answers. If it really is just hormones regulating, perhaps it would be possible to test her hormones and give bioidentical supplements for exactly what she needs?


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

I started my cycles when I was 12. I nearly bled to death with my first period. I was put on the pill then and there. I was mortified, but very quickly saw it as medicine not birthcontrol.

My cycles have always been very heavy and very painful. I started getting ovarian cysts at age 20. I went on and off the pill constantly. It was the first choice of doctors in treating heavy, painful periods.

And in my case it turned out to be the right choice. Now diagnosed with a genetic bleeding disorder AND endometriosis, the pill was the only thing that could tackle both of those at once.

Maybe you could see it as hormones and not contraception. Of course for many women natural therapies are preferable, but more than once the pill has brought life threatening bleeding under control for me.

I am all in favor of natural therapies and avoiding artificial hormones when it is possible, and I love love love my pack of mircette that makes my cycle easy and safe.

And I didnt have sex until I was 19 fwiw, I wasnt encouraged by the pills I took to become sexually active.


----------



## arlecchina (Jul 25, 2006)

Hmm, when I was 14 I was put on BC for the same reason (basically...not heavy periods but severe pain, meds didnt work, I was constantly vomiting)

and it didnt make me run out and have sex if that's what you're thinking









(no, it didnt help my pain either but a few years back when my mom started bleeding heavily a few years ago they put her on BC for it and it did control it)


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevenkids* 
Cancer patients are put on meds that may make them vomit, but the meds are, hopefully, benefitting them. The risk to benefit ratio is in favor of them taking the medications even though the side effects are nasty. There was _no_ short or long term benefit to my dd becoming anemic and dehydrated every month.

I have a hard time putting a qualitative or quantative measure on someone else's suffering. Sure, for every person's suffering, there are dozens who suffer worse. I don't think many people who are experiencing pain are comforted by the fact that there are folks who are suffering more. There are no absolutes in life, every person and every circumstance are different. Just because _I_ made it through a very painful labor and birth without pain meds doesn't mean I think that _everyone_ should, or because _I_ expereinced a painless labor and birth doens't mean I think _everyone_ can. I found a homeopathic that works very well for my migraines, but I'm not going to judge or condemn the person who takes Imitrex. Until I develop the magic power to jump inside every person's body and experience their suffering exactly as they experience it, I'l reserve my judgements and my "never"s.

I don't think anyone here has said they would "never" do something nor have I been judgemental. You have made your choice to put a little girl on a very adult medication and that was your choice (not her's I'm sure) because you have more information and knowledge on it than a girl of 12 or 13 years old could possibly comprehend. Had you allowed your child to wait until she was an adult to use BCP she may have decided no way she would put something like that in her body and would rather suffer for a few days each month. But you will never know what her own choice would have been since you forced it on her she was raised to believe it was something she had to do in order to feel better each month.

I simply do NOT believe in putting a little girl on birth control. That's not being judgmental, it's stating what I feel I do not believe in. I put myself on them at age 16 and know what they did to me and how they made me feel and I was still a growing girl at that point and shouldn't have done it.

It's just silly IMHO to think that 3-5 days out of a month is going to kill a chlid's liver if they have to take some Tylenol or Ibuprofen during that time to get rid of cramps. Plus a kid can miss school each month for something like that so they don't have to go to school and puke in the toilet for a few days in a row. There ARE ways around birth control. I believe that.

So my question is this: what is birth control pills weren't even available? What would you give your child then just for that 3-5 days out of the month that she would be sick? (I've been there, so I know how bad it is) You would have to use another option if BCP weren't an option for you because you would simply have no choice if it didn't exist.


----------



## helen_emily (Jun 13, 2006)

In response to the question, is there any alternative to BCP:

(I'm in Australia)
My cousin went on synthetic oestrogen pills at 12 for these reasons. 15 years later her body and hormones are a complete mess.

She saw a naturopath/dietician/homeopath here who prescribed her natural progesterone cream as a treatment to naturally regulate her hormones. This doesn't function as a contraceptive, just to help the body repair its natural hormone balance. She is using a diaphragm.

After seeing the amazing change it has made to my cousin's life and her cycle I am more than ready to go down this route to try and repair the years of damage by synthetic hormones to my body.

I'm not sure if this treatment is legal in the US but I would definitely recommend looking into it to anyone considering going on contraceptive pills. After all, this is meant to be the "Natural Family Living" community!








The reason it may not be legal is because being natural, it can't be patented and so there's no profit in it for the drug companies.

And no, I'm not an ad for this treatment, just hopeful it can help me & others!


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *helen_emily* 
In response to the question, is there any alternative to BCP:

(I'm in Australia)
My cousin went on synthetic oestrogen pills at 12 for these reasons. 15 years later her body and hormones are a complete mess.

She saw a naturopath/dietician/homeopath here who prescribed her natural progesterone cream as a treatment to naturally regulate her hormones. This doesn't function as a contraceptive, just to help the body repair its natural hormone balance. She is using a diaphragm.

After seeing the amazing change it has made to my cousin's life and her cycle I am more than ready to go down this route to try and repair the years of damage by synthetic hormones to my body.

I'm not sure if this treatment is legal in the US but I would definitely recommend looking into it to anyone considering going on contraceptive pills. After all, this is meant to be the "Natural Family Living" community!








The reason it may not be legal is because being natural, it can't be patented and so there's no profit in it for the drug companies.

And no, I'm not an ad for this treatment, just hopeful it can help me & others!

Natural progesterone is definately available here in the US and progesterone deficiency is has been linked to PMS, heavy periods, irregular periods, irregular ovulation, etc. A lot of times just using a little natural progesterone cream for 14 days each month with totally regulate the cycle. There have also been studies that show light can affect periods. If you leave a light on around the middle of your cycle in your room at night it will induce ovulation and make periods more regular.

I'm not saying that the Pill isn't an option, but putting a child on synthetic hormones should never be the first option and it isn't the only option. If I had taken my child to a naturopath, tried all herbs out there to balance cycles, tried natural progesterone, etc. and my child STILL was having severe problems...then maybe a low-dose pill, maybe...


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Just popping on to point out that "the pill" isn't just one thing. There are a variety of different formulations, and an informed doctor in this day and age will most likely start out with a very-low-dose one or even a progesterone-only pill. The side effects for the newer formulas are not as severe as they were for the pill 20 or even 10 years ago.

If it was my daughter, I would probably want to try magnesium or cal/mag supplements, along with a chiro, then go on to hormone treatment if that didn't help. Letting them suffer several days out of the month because it's more natural is NOT going to be the best option.

And at that age I would expect my child to take an active interest/role in the decision making about her situation and how to cope with it.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

It's just silly IMHO to think that 3-5 days out of a month is going to kill a chlid's liver if they have to take some Tylenol or Ibuprofen during that time to get rid of cramps.
After awhile you reach a point where you don't even bother with the painkillers because you're still laying on the bathroom floor puking your guts up from the pain. That would be great if such girls and women could take some Tylenol to rid themselves of cramps.....but it doesn't work that way for the ones who are hit the hardest.

Say a girl misses 3 days a month for a school year, Sept-May. (we'll not count the end of August and the beginning of June) That's 27 days of school missed, and that doesn't even count other missed days for illnesses. That little girl is going to easily get far behind and have a LOT of catching up to do. Lord knows she can't crank out any productive work while she's doubled over in pain for days.

Women should not have to subject themselves to this hell if they do not have to. Period. They don't deserve it.


----------



## helen_emily (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
Just popping on to point out that "the pill" isn't just one thing. There are a variety of different formulations, and an informed doctor in this day and age will most likely start out with a very-low-dose one or even a progesterone-only pill. The side effects for the newer formulas are not as severe as they were for the pill 20 or even 10 years ago.

Even so, these "progesterones" are still synthetic and inhibit our natural cycle and mess up our balance. I understand that they're the only option that a lot of women have found that WORKS - because for a while they were all I could find that worked! I wish that we (as women) were not being taken advantage of in this way. I feel angry that I was prescribed hormones without any of these alternative treatments being mentioned. I doubt any of the doctors I saw at that stage were even taught about them - it's only through my own research that I have begun to be even a little more aware.

ETA:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fishface* 
Women should not have to subject themselves to this hell if they do not have to. Period. They don't deserve it.









:

Okay, sorry for my rant. I'll stop thead-hijacking!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Just wanted to say that 12 days is all a child can miss in school here any more than that exscused on unexscused and they fail the year. So for my dd missing 2-3 days a month if this happens to her is not a option if she wants to make it thru school without having to repeat the year.

I took tylenol for my pain but it only took the edge off and I still was very miserable. Naproxin was a major help when I was in my early 20's before I went on depo provera and no longer had a af (the best years of my life without af other than being pg) But when I was going thru the early years from 15-19, I did not have the option of Naproxin.

Because of the blood clot risk I mentioned earlier my dd should never take them. I will never forget my mom going thru DVT and almost dieing as a result of bcp prescribed for menapausal bleeding. Nor will I forget the 18yo girl who was wheel chair bound after going on bcp for heavy bleeding and throwing a clot to her brain.







It just isnt worth the risk for me or my dd.

That is why I would love to know other ways of helping with severe pain and heavy bleeding. This thread has been very helpfull.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy68* 
It's just silly IMHO to think that 3-5 days out of a month is going to kill a chlid's liver if they have to take some Tylenol or Ibuprofen during that time to get rid of cramps. Plus a kid can miss school each month for something like that so they don't have to go to school and puke in the toilet for a few days in a row. There ARE ways around birth control. I believe that.

So my question is this: what is birth control pills weren't even available? What would you give your child then just for that 3-5 days out of the month that she would be sick? (I've been there, so I know how bad it is) You would have to use another option if BCP weren't an option for you because you would simply have no choice if it didn't exist.


Clearly you haven't been there if you think I could have simply taken tylenol or ibuprofen ( like I hadn't tried that). I was in the hospital every month on severe painkillers and anti-emetic drugs because the pain made me throw up so much, I would get severely dehydrated.

Well if it didn't exist, I would just be screwed and have a hospital stay every month then, wouldn't I?

Oh, and I was 14, and it was solely my decision, and I researched it and knew the risks. My mom didn't even have any say in the matter.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh and try more like 7-10 days a month or more. I was not spending a quarter to a third of my life in debilitating pain, at least of half of which, was in the hospital.


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

WOW, if I had that much pain, or my child did I certainly would be taking them to a specialist to find out why. My daughter is 17 and is on the pill. She went on it at 16 shortly after becoming sexually active with her BF that she had been with for a year. Before going on the pill she had been using condoms. They are still together and I have a feeling that after she graduates this Spring they will be getting even closer (he will be 20 in May), so yes, I am happy she made the decision to go on them because she is too young and immature to be responsible for another life. And I would hate for that to be dropped on her when she can avoid it.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I did see specialists and got everything figured out thankfully, but in the mean time, I took bcp/


----------



## betsu63 (May 4, 2006)

I have read these posts and I believe that while it is best to try other options for a short time, I can't believe that someone should have to suffer for 3-5 days a month because their parents don't want them to be on birth control.The point is although the potential side effects of birth control pills are well known so are the potential side effects of other things people are suggesting should be used instead. Ibuprofen and acetaminophen can be very toxic to the liver and their useage is one of the leading causes of people being on dialysis.If I were suffering terribly with pain and I was young the potential would be great to take more than the recommended dosage to get relief. Some of the "natural" remedies that people use are also very harmful to your body. They aren't regulated because they aren't a "drug" and who knows what you are really taking. Taking magnesium supplements can lead to vomiting and abdominal cramping. The point I am trying to make is that everything has a potential to be injurious to your body. It is a gamble and no one really knows.It is important to look at the whole picture. A healthy self-image is very important especially in the teen years. I think having to worry about leakage and not be able to enjoy being with family and friends for 3-5 days, in the long haul, has more potential to be harmful. I also know that people get blood clots for reasons other than being on birth control and to say I had a blood clot from being on birth control isn't necessarily the reason. I'm not saying birth control is the only thing to do, but the danger comes from making decisions based soley on stories told by others because there is usually more to the story than what you know. I do believe however in listening to your gut and sometimes going with that, but only after doing some reading and research. The reading and research has to come from a wide variety of backgrounds though. I tend to be "mainstream" for most things but I come to this board because I learn new things and I get a different well rounded opinion of the world. I probably won't ever co-sleep etc., but I am not judgemental of you. The danger comes from thinking "I am this, so I can't do that>"


----------



## DragonflyBlue (Oct 21, 2003)

My daughters unfortunately inherited my lovely cycles.

The 16 yo and 18 yo re both on the pill and have been for a couple of years. Do I have a problem with it? No. I'd rather them be able to have normal lives that weren't interupted by heavy, painful cycles.

I had a hysterectomy last March. It was the best thing I ever did for myself or for my family.

Bleeding for 2 weeks out of every 4, bleeding so heavy that you cannot leave the house, cramps that are so painful you get physically ill from them are not a picnic.

I tried natural progesterone. I tried calcium/mag. Nothing helped. Not them and not me.

My girls now have normal cycles. There's no more missed school or work. We are all happy.

How can that be a problem?

Janis


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

You know, sometimes it isn't as easy as just going to a specialist. I've been to 14 different doctors (gynecologists, general practitioners, osteopaths, naturopaths, hormone specialists). Almost all of them try to discount things or say "We've done every test already". I've had ultrasounds and a laproscopic surgery. *Finally* I figured out how to get my thyroid and hormone checked (which I'd been telling the doctors to do since I was 15) and sure enough...Hashimoto's hypothyroid, estrogen dominant and all sorts of other hormone imbalances.

Now I'm on 3 grains of Armour for thyroid, and 135 mg of natural progesterone cream. I've made tons of dietary and lifestyle changes. And I STILL (after 8 months treatment) get cramps so bad that even on percocet AND baclofen (a pretty decent muscle-relaxer) all I'm able to do is sit at the computer or in bed with a hot water bottle, in pain so bad my whole mind and body freeze up and all I can do is cry. I've severely dehydrated myself because I knew I wouldn't be able to make it to the bathroom to pee. I try to time going to the bathroom between the worst waves of cramps, and still even with my husband practically carrying me, I've gotten stuck in there in too much pain to even stand up with help. My husband has to take off work to take care of me, and I haven't been able to hold down a regular job in years.

I'm not sure why I don't vomit from it or faint, but I'm very thankful I don't have to deal with that too! I do get a very upset stomach and have trouble eating, and I do get so dizzy that even between the waves of cramps I can't stand up. Sometimes I wish I would pass out just so I could escape the pain. Even on the pain meds when I can get to sleep I dream about the cramps.

For those who've suggested tylenol and ibuprofen - I've tried those, midol, aleve, naproxen, naprosen, mefemic acid (ponstel), vioxx, tylenol codeine, darvocet, vicodin, percocet, muscle relaxers and demerol. The only things that help at all to even take the edge off are vicodin and percocet. The demerol actually seemed to make worse for a few minutes and then back to the same. The doctors will tell you "Pain is harder to control once it gets a hold, so start pain meds *before* you anticipate the pain and continue through when the pain should stop". My cycle is irregular and I start waves of cramping early on. If I followed the doctors instructions I would be on NSAID's for 22 days out of every cycle!

All that being said....I agree that synthetic hormones are horrible, especially for a developing body. I would possibly put her on BCP as a stop-gap measure, but do not give up the search to find answers and more natural ways of treating.

I would suggest an ultrasound to look for fibroids, cysts etc. Also have her thyroid checked...NOT just TSH which is a pituitary hormone and tells you little about your actual thyroid function till your thyroid is almost dead. Get TSH, free T3, free T4 and antibodies checked. Anemia can also lead to cramping so get ferritin checked. You can order a 24 hour saliva test covering adrenal, hormones and even thryoid at http://www.canaryclub.org/content/view/196/98/ without a doctors prescription (I believe in every state except NY) If all of those tests show nothing, a doctor might suspect possible adenomyosis or endometriosis. If that's the case I would ask for an MRI to be interpreted by someone familiar with recognizing those conditions before submitting to exploratory laproscopic surgery.

A lot of people have also reported success with vitex to regulate cycles and evening primrose oil. Also acupuncture and chiropractors.

In order to find a doctor who is familiar with those tests, you might try calling your local compounding pharmacy http://www.iacprx.org/site/PageServe...=lookup_survey and asking which doctors they know of who prescribe bio-identical hormones.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

I was put on BCP when I was 12. I had severe cramps that ruined a week every month. I literally could do nothing for days and missed a lot of school and other events. Its hard to tell someone to just bare with it for a few days or take some Tylenol when you don't know what its like.


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

I used Vitex to help lengthen my luteal phase while TTC and my cycles got much more normal, didn't help with the infertility, but did help with cycles. And DH loved how it makes you smell like maple syrup


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

mommy68 - Are you even listening to what these people are saying? Obviously you have NOT been there. The kind of pain they are talking about can not be treated with tylenol or ibuprofen. You say you've been there but I truly do not believe that. I had horrible, horrible cramps and did miss school at least 2 days a month and was on prescription painkillers for them and even I don't think I know what these women or their daughter's went through. You cannot honestly believe it is okay for a girl to be vomiting constantly for 5 days, unable to hold anything down and bleeding so heavily she loses consciousness. You are honestly telling somebody going through that that they should take a tylenol? That is just ludicrous. I honestly do not think you are listening to what these women are saying at all.


----------



## amyb15 (Jan 10, 2007)

Well said.


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starr* 
I was put on BCP when I was 12. I had severe cramps that ruined a week every month. I literally could do nothing for days and missed a lot of school and other events. Its hard to tell someone to just bare with it for a few days or take some Tylenol when you don't know what its like.

I agree and sympathize with the 13 yr. old niece and some other posters - the pain can be incredibly severe. When people ask me how bad labor pain was, I have to say that it's about the same or just a little worse than the cramps I get. I have vomited and hallucinated due to the pain. I have had to take Naproxen for cramps since high school (when it was still prescription). If I missed my Naproxen window (just before cramps hit), nothing would take the pain away. Having kids brought no relief whatsoever, as some said it would. As a matter of fact, I started feeling much more moody and short-tempered for a week or so before my period. The best thing that has happened to me lately was my gyn allowing me to take 3 packs of pills between periods. Although it's not perhaps not natural or ideal, it's really helping me.


----------



## DoctorGirlfriend (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't imagine how angry I would've been at my mom had she denied me the opportunity to go on BCPs, and finally get my menstrual cycle under control. Yes, we tried other remedies; no, nothing else worked.


----------



## enkmom (Aug 30, 2004)

I was angry with my mom, and still am, in a way. To have no input on something that was happening to ME because SHE didn't believe in it was a crushing experience.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I think that they should make sure the doctor has explored all other possible causes of this, such as hypothyroidism, PCOS, uterine abnormalities, other metabolic disorders. I suffered through moderately bad periods for years. When I finally got around to getting on the pill at 18, because I'd always heard what wonderful things it did for bad periods, it ended up causing more problems. The heavy bleeding and cramps went away, but I got nausea and dizziness and headaches and psychological symptoms instead. After I got off the pills, I would have much worse periods, more infrequently. I went over a year between once. I finally found out that I'm hypothyroid and have PCOS. I think that the latter was made much worse by the addition of the BCP's. So I don't think they're something to be played with lightly, especially with a developing young body. I do think that there are some appropriate situations though.


----------



## jrojala (Aug 10, 2006)

When I was 13 I had VERY heavy, very painful periods.
I was put on the pill by my doctor because I have a condition called von Willebrand's, I am missing a clotting factor in my blood, I was on it until TTC with dh at age 18 and I have been off it ever since, because pregnancy and breastfeeding help the clotting factor work...
A condition like this could be at the root the problem and if so, just fyi, they don't look for this kind of stuff. Hell, at least 1/2 the doctors I've seen in my life have never heard of vWd.
As far as bc and sex stuff, I was on it all my teen years and remained a virgin in every sence of the word until I married DH. I had decided that for myself a long time before that...
There are sometimes very valid reasons for bc at such a young age. My mother was scoffed at all the time for her decision with me, but for me it was a life/death matter.... keep that in mind before you judge!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy68* 
I don't think anyone here has said they would "never" do something nor have I been judgemental. You have made your choice to put a little girl on a very adult medication and that was your choice (not her's I'm sure) because you have more information and knowledge on it than a girl of 12 or 13 years old could possibly comprehend. Had you allowed your child to wait until she was an adult to use BCP she may have decided no way she would put something like that in her body and would rather suffer for a few days each month. But you will never know what her own choice would have been since you forced it on her she was raised to believe it was something she had to do in order to feel better each month.

I simply do NOT believe in putting a little girl on birth control. That's not being judgmental, it's stating what I feel I do not believe in.

How can you say "not her's, I'm sure" and "you forced it on her", and then claim that you're not being judgmental? You know no more than I do (ie. nothing) about how the pill was brought up by the other poster, how much it was discussed with her daughter or how the decision was made.

Quote:

I put myself on them at age 16 and know what they did to me and how they made me feel and I was still a growing girl at that point and shouldn't have done it.
And, I put myself on them, as birth control, at 14. I had no problems. Not everybody reacts the same way.

Quote:

It's just silly IMHO to think that 3-5 days out of a month is going to kill a chlid's liver if they have to take some Tylenol or Ibuprofen during that time to get rid of cramps.
That's assuming the Tylenol and/or Ibuprofen will touch it at all. I didn't have bad cramps as a teen. But, when my period came back after ds1, they were absolutely excruciating. I can remember taking two extra strength Tylenol, Advil, and one of the PMS meds (Midol, I think). Not one of them even touched the pain. Fortunately, within about six months, it didn't hurt like that, anymore.

Quote:

Plus a kid can miss school each month for something like that so they don't have to go to school and puke in the toilet for a few days in a row.
Why is staying home and puking for three days any better?

Quote:

what is birth control pills weren't even available? What would you give your child then just for that 3-5 days out of the month that she would be sick? (I've been there, so I know how bad it is) You would have to use another option if BCP weren't an option for you because you would simply have no choice if it didn't exist.
So? If I broke my leg badly and there were no doctors to fix it, I'd have to live with a painful, malformed (or amputated) leg. People have to live with lots of things that can't be addressed and many kinds of pain that can't be ameliorated. That doesn't mean we can't opt to address that pain, if it's possible. I certainly don't think I have the right to force dd to live through days of excruciating pain and vomiting because I don't think the pill is very healthy. Lots of things aren't healthy - and not being able to keep any food down for 2-3 days at a time while you're growing is one of them.


----------



## sparklefairy (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBaxter* 
My aunts SIL ( its a small close area) had her daughter on BC at 13 for the same reason. The doctor gave her pills to help controle her period. I think it wasnt until she ( the daughter ) was about 16 that she realized she was on birth controle pills.







:

They just took her to the doctor and the doc prescribed the medication. That was all they told her. Really at 13 would you make the connection w/ a p[ill that makes your periods better and regular to a pill that keeps you from having a baby?

I definitely would have and did. (I did not take the pill at 13 but was aware that it was for both purposes.) I'd be more concerned about the pill meaning a child wouldn't use protection against disease because the pregnancy risk was covered. I'd also be very concerned about the health risks of taking the pill -- I know more than one woman who has suffered a blot clot as a result of taking the pill when she was young.


----------



## jrojala (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sparklefairy* 
I definitely would have and did. (I did not take the pill at 13 but was aware that it was for both purposes.) I'd be more concerned about the pill meaning a child wouldn't use protection against disease because the pregnancy risk was covered. I'd also be very concerned about the health risks of taking the pill -- I know more than one woman who has suffered a blot clot as a result of taking the pill when she was young.

I really think you are underestamating how smart a kid can be at 13. They KNOW they need protection against STD's and they COULD make the connection that "regular period" pill is the same as bc pill. I don't know how stupid you THINK kids are, but give credit where credit is due.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I started having sex at 13. So it was MY responsibility to use birth control AND protect myself from STDs, not my parents' responsibility. It would have been nice if they were open-minded enough to discuss it with me, but pretty much they didn't want me having sex so that's as far as the conversation went.
I would certainly help a child of mine obtain birth control whenever they wanted it, but I definitely would not push it on them. For heavy periods, I would explore other options before jumping on hormonal birth control. But regardless it should be the daughter's choice.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrojala* 
When I was 13 I had VERY heavy, very painful periods.
I was put on the pill by my doctor because I have a condition called von Willebrand's











That's what I have too mama! That AND Endometriosis. Only I was misdiagnosed until I was 22 years old. Turns out the pill is a great treatment for Von Willebrand's because estrogens boost the clotting factors in your system.

I would take advil every month and STILL have to go home from school. Partly because advil (motrin) and Naproxen (alieve) decrease the blood's ability to clot, so if part of your pain issue is that you're bleeding too much, this actually makes it worse. Every month I would go through this.

And for the record, I did try homeopathy, AND cal/mag, and evening primrose oil... Actually, my mother totally was against standard medicine, and my pedi was a homeopath. But when I was nearly dead from bleeding for 2 weeks straight, and homeopathy didn't do anything to help...well, sometimes standard medicine does a good job.

For some of us, the pill is a lifesaver. And using it (even as young teenagers) doesn't automatically encourage sexual behaviors.

Encourage your daughters and doctors to explore the causes of the pain and heavy bleeding. Von Willebrand's is relatively common (1 in 100 people), but it goes misdiagnosed very frequently. And Endometriosis is even more common (1 in 10), and is hard to diagnos specifically.

I had friends who couldn't fathom that I was in so much pain, because their cycles weren't a problem. I think it's hard to see one side when you're on the other. But consider yourself really lucky if you haven't had to struggle so much.

ETA: in many states girls can get birth control from planned parenthood, whether or not they are of age, so if the issue is really about birthcontrol, there are many ways around that.


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

Omg I'm reading up on Von Willebrand's now and according to Wikipedia Acquired vWF has also been described in the following disorders: Wilms' tumour, hypothyroidism and mesenchymal dysplasias....I wonder if I could have it too, I have Hashimoto's hypothyroid. No one ever thought to check! I spot for a week or more before my period and my periods last 6-7 days, with at least a couple days of very heavy flow...also I've noticed that I do seem to bruise pretty easily.

Those of you who have it...do you have any tips on getting it diagnosed or if there is any treatment besides birth control pills? Also do you think it would increase the chances of being seen as "high risk" for childbirth? I'm ttc our first and the more I research the more I'm wanting a home waterbirth. If I really was high risk I'd want to take precautions but I don't want to add in factors to be considered high risk if it wouldn't really matter you know?

Please forgive me if this a thread hijack, I think it still fits in with the conversation but I'll open a new thread if people think I should


----------



## sparklefairy (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrojala* 
I really think you are underestamating how smart a kid can be at 13. They KNOW they need protection against STD's and they COULD make the connection that "regular period" pill is the same as bc pill. I don't know how stupid you THINK kids are, but give credit where credit is due.


Yes, I did say that I know from experience that a 13 year old is capable of realizing that it's the same pill. I don't think that kids are too stupid to know that they need protection against STDs, but I am very concerned because I know that even adults who are not too stupid to know that they need protection against STDs sometimes don't protect against them when they should. I hope that for teens who are growing up in a different era that it's more a given to think beyond the mistaken notion that pregnancy is the "worst" thing that can happen.


----------



## jrojala (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airmide_m* 
Omg I'm reading up on Von Willebrand's now and according to Wikipedia Acquired vWF has also been described in the following disorders: Wilms' tumour, hypothyroidism and mesenchymal dysplasias....I wonder if I could have it too, I have Hashimoto's hypothyroid. No one ever thought to check! I spot for a week or more before my period and my periods last 6-7 days, with at least a couple days of very heavy flow...also I've noticed that I do seem to bruise pretty easily.

Those of you who have it...do you have any tips on getting it diagnosed or if there is any treatment besides birth control pills? Also do you think it would increase the chances of being seen as "high risk" for childbirth? I'm ttc our first and the more I research the more I'm wanting a home waterbirth. If I really was high risk I'd want to take precautions but I don't want to add in factors to be considered high risk if it wouldn't really matter you know?

Please forgive me if this a thread hijack, I think it still fits in with the conversation but I'll open a new thread if people think I should









Diagnostic testing includes: Bleeding time (easiest); Factor VIII:C (measures amount of factor VIII activity; vWf Antigen (measures amount of von Willebrands factor)
The treatment is mostly preventative care for the type I have mild type 1, (most commen) Avoid asprin/ advil/ aleve/ etc. anti-inflamitory drugs.
If any one tries to use von Willebrand's as an excuse for a high risk label (and they might, if they do not know what it is, they said I was high risk... I had that offically removed from my records), they are WRONG. Pregnancy increases estrogen, and thereby decreases the impact of vWd. (Hence the ocp's helping) I had an "emergency" c-section and I only lost 350cc of blood. About the same amount lost in vaginal dilveries. If you want to know more, pm me... I have all the info anyone could want.


----------



## jrojala (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sparklefairy* 
Yes, I did say that I know from experience that a 13 year old is capable of realizing that it's the same pill. I don't think that kids are too stupid to know that they need protection against STDs, but I am very concerned because I know that even adults who are not too stupid to know that they need protection against STDs sometimes don't protect against them when they should. I hope that for teens who are growing up in a different era that it's more a given to think beyond the mistaken notion that pregnancy is the "worst" thing that can happen.

I am sorry if I offended or insulted you, I really did not have that intent. When I said a 13 year old is capable of knowing what the pill is for I was refering to a different posters comment, and agreeing with you. I just have always been irritated by the whole "kids are dumb and we're sooo smart" thing, and if I was misunderstood I am sorry. I am also in agreement that getting pregnant is by far not the worst thing that can happen to someone.


----------



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy68* 
I don't think anyone here has said they would "never" do something nor have I been judgemental....But you will never know what her own choice would have been since you forced it on her she was raised to believe it was something she had to do in order to feel better each month...It's just silly IMHO to think that 3-5 days out of a month is going to kill a chlid's liver if they have to take some Tylenol or Ibuprofen during that time to get rid of cramps.....


Well, it's a good thing you explained you aren't judgemental, because I sure would have missed that otherwise.

I just wanted to reiterate what a couple other posters have touched on.

Clotting disorders of all sorts are VERY underdiagnosed. Please get yourselves and your daughters tested for clotting disorders if you have a history of painful, heavy periods.

Get a complete thyroid panel, as well.

I don't see what the problem is, treating symptoms. Sometimes the reason for the disorder is simply unknown. There is a lot of ranting on MDC about how the medical community thinks that they are Gods; but then some here expect them to act like one--to be able to immediately diagnose and treat anything. Nope, it's a two way street, folks. A good rule of thumb in life: Don't expect perfection and miracles from people who are not gods.

There may be a problem that CAN be cured; or it may be something that cannot be cured (a genetic disorder, for example), or something that medical science is unable to yet diagnose or treat. So then, treat the freakin symptoms.

Pain is highly subjective. I have a lot of pain with the few very minor urinary tract infections I have had. I've toughed out many other physically painful events in my life--endurance sports, childbirth, etc--but for whatever reason, I think my bladder has ALL my pain receptors. My best friend doesn't even know she has a bladder infection until she is peeing very frank blood and has a full blown kidney infection. If she stubs her toe, however, god forbid you are nearby, because you will be deaf. Is my bladder pain not real, because some people don't experience it like I do? Should I suffer through the pain, because not everyone experiences the same level of pain as I do?

If a condition is debilitating TO THE PERSON EXPERIENCING IT, it should be addressed. Yes, it would be nice if everything that causes us emotional, spiritual, and physical pain responded to exercise, meditation, a healthy diet, and healthy lifestyle--but it doesn't. And the ideas of what "healthy" even means varies from person to person.

And for those of you who are interested in hormonal supplements to address what is very often an issue of a hormonal imbalance--if you are uncomfortable with synthetic hormones, you can request a referral to a compounding pharmacist who works with natural hormones (but be aware, effective natural hormones are almost exclusively animal-derived. Pigs and horses, usually. Some plant-derived hormones are effective, but my experience has been that the plant derived ones are more likely to be less effective and irregular in their effectiveness. Some people will disagree--no problem. I don't have alot of experience with them AND I'm not God. But the limited experience and research I've done leads me to believe this. There are two compounding pharmacists in my area; one works with plant and animal derived ones and feels both are beneficial--the other feels that plant derived ones have very limited usage and prefers animal derived hormones in most cases.).

These pharmacists often will have you fill out a very detailed health questionnaire, request specific bloodwork be performed, and then compound a hormone supplement for you specifically. The catch here is that, while some insurances WILL cover this (in our state, for example, many Blue Cross plans do), many others will not and this is expensive stuff. Also, you have to be responsible and motivated enough to touch base with the pharmacist whenever symptoms of hormone imbalance arise, and you have to be willing to sometimes go through alot of blood testing and different combinations before you get it right. You also need to obtain regular blood work to ensure that your specific combination remains right for you.

What did women do before ways of addressing horrible, debilitating periods? Suffered through it. Bled to death sometimes. Suffered from chronic anemia and the adverse effects that accompany low iron--depression, immunocompromise and impaired wound healing, cardiac problems, decreased life expectancy. Chronic vomiting causes malnutrition and dental disease--but much worse, it is associated with esophageal varicosities and tears, which are extremely life threatening. Not to be judgemental either, but those aren't really things I would want to force upon my daughter. Or anyone.


----------



## sparklefairy (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrojala* 
I am sorry if I offended or insulted you, I really did not have that intent. When I said a 13 year old is capable of knowing what the pill is for I was refering to a different posters comment, and agreeing with you. I just have always been irritated by the whole "kids are dumb and we're sooo smart" thing, and if I was misunderstood I am sorry. I am also in agreement that getting pregnant is by far not the worst thing that can happen to someone.

I'm sorry I misunderstood your earlier post! I thought that you had misunderstood me and I admit that I got my back up a bit.

I was thinking about this later and realized that most of the people I know have had unintended pregnancies but I know very few people (as in maybe 3) who have shared that they have had an STD. The possibility of pregnancy is much more obvious.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

Bleeding for 2 weeks out of every 4, bleeding so heavy that you cannot leave the house, cramps that are so painful you get physically ill from them are not a picnic.

I tried natural progesterone. I tried calcium/mag. Nothing helped. Not them and not me.

My girls now have normal cycles. There's no more missed school or work. We are all happy.

How can that be a problem?

Janis








:

My period was okay at first, but by the time I was 14 and had had my period for about a year, I got a period that was so bad I had cold sweats, could barely move or think for the pain, and threw up. It only got worse after that. I was put on the pill at 15. I was not a complainer. I suffered through it. My mom only realized something was wrong because I used so many pads she thought I was giving them all away to my friends. Instead, I bled 20-25 days a month. I generally had 5-7 days per month with no bleeding, and at least two full weeks of heavy, gushing bleeding. I had to change a pad every hour. I was constantly exhausted, and the first few days of every period were extremely painful. I had NO LIFE. I could not function as a normal person without the pill. Once I was on the pill, I had a normal period with a normal amount of pain and bleeding. My dad objected to me being on the pill; he thought it was a license to have sex or something. I said,

"I'm not going to have sex. But if I were, I'd use a CONDOM so I didn't get any STDs! The pill has NOTHING to do with me having sex. You canNOT take these pills away from me because I had no quality of life without them."

And I didn't have sex in high school, despite the "temptation" or "ease" of doing so. Pregnancy was not my biggest concern with sex. Not being ready for it and STDs were both bigger concerns for me at 15, 16, and 17. We'd been hearing about birth control and STDs in school since 5th grade; being on the pill was not going to change my behavior.

Later, my doctor recommended going off the pill to see if my cycles would regulate. I ended up with the most horrific, excruciating pain. It was so bad for 1-2 days each cycle that (a) more than once I became irrational and actually believed I was dying or was going to die from the pain; (b) Rx Naproxen, cyclobenzaprine, vicodin, and valium were all prescribed at various times to manage the pain and NONE of those helped; (c) I accidentally poisoned myself TWICE with Tylenol, taking far beyond the maximum dosage, because I was blinded and irrational with the pain and desperate for any relief; and (d) during one of the worst periods, after over 24 hours of writhing in agony, at times screaming or crying out in pain, I contemplated killing myself because I did not think I could bear the pain any longer and it felt as if it would never end.

I had a very long and painful transition/pushing 7+hours when I gave birth to dd. While that experience was more overwhelmingly intense and had pressure and other associated feelings as well as excruciating pain, if I am going to be honest with myself I have to say that the period pain was worse. It was unrelenting (unlike the contractions, which gave at least some break in between). Although I'd convinced myself childbirth was the worst pain I've ever felt, if I really look at the two critically, despite having had an extremely painful childbirth experience I have to say that the period pain was worse. When I think about how I was able to manage the childbirth pain, but nothing could manage the period pain . . . yeah. I never "lost it" during childbirth the way I did with the period pain.

In a way it's a great relief to see so many other women who have had similar experiences. I was told it was probably endometriosis, but never had reason enough to have a laparoscopy to check.

For my personal reasons, and the reasons stated by others, I think that there's nothing wrong with a 13-year-old on bcp. However, there are side effects that girls should be told about, and aren't. That bothers me. They should know and understand what the potential downsides are. For example, vulvar vestibulitis has been linked to early (before age 16) and extended (5+ years, I think) use of a low-estrogen (so more progesterone) bcp.

I don't think bcp should be handed out like candy. Like any other medication or treatment, I think it's incumbent on everyone to make sure that the parent and the girl being treated both understand what choice is being made, and what the consequences may be. But there's no reason, IMO, to object to bcp for a 13-year-old as a matter of principle.

Julia
dd 11 mos


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lorijds* 
I don't see what the problem is, treating symptoms. Sometimes the reason for the disorder is simply unknown. There is a lot of ranting on MDC about how the medical community thinks that they are Gods; but then some here expect them to act like one--to be able to immediately diagnose and treat anything. Nope, it's a two way street, folks. A good rule of thumb in life: Don't expect perfection and miracles from people who are not gods.

There may be a problem that CAN be cured; or it may be something that cannot be cured (a genetic disorder, for example), or something that medical science is unable to yet diagnose or treat. So then, treat the freakin symptoms.

My main problem is doctors who are uniformed and SO willing to just give up. I've been telling them to test my hormones and thyroid since I was 15 and it took me 12 years to find one who would...plus unneeded surgery, years of agony and damage to my body that could have been avoided.

Sure, sometimes things just can't be diagnosed or cured...but it makes me angry how many doctors immediately try to put me on birth control as the only answer, discounted my pain and symptoms and even when pressured could *only* come up with endometriosis or ovarian cysts as causes and *nothing* else!

They should try a lot harder than that to find the causes, and if they can't themselves they should be willing to refer to all sorts of specialists before giving up!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lorijds* 
And for those of you who are interested in hormonal supplements to address what is very often an issue of a hormonal imbalance--if you are uncomfortable with synthetic hormones, you can request a referral to a compounding pharmacist who works with natural hormones (but be aware, effective natural hormones are almost exclusively animal-derived. Pigs and horses, usually. Some plant-derived hormones are effective, but my experience has been that the plant derived ones are more likely to be less effective and irregular in their effectiveness. Some people will disagree--no problem. I don't have alot of experience with them AND I'm not God. But the limited experience and research I've done leads me to believe this. There are two compounding pharmacists in my area; one works with plant and animal derived ones and feels both are beneficial--the other feels that plant derived ones have very limited usage and prefers animal derived hormones in most cases.).

These pharmacists often will have you fill out a very detailed health questionnaire, request specific bloodwork be performed, and then compound a hormone supplement for you specifically. The catch here is that, while some insurances WILL cover this (in our state, for example, many Blue Cross plans do), many others will not and this is expensive stuff. Also, you have to be responsible and motivated enough to touch base with the pharmacist whenever symptoms of hormone imbalance arise, and you have to be willing to sometimes go through alot of blood testing and different combinations before you get it right. You also need to obtain regular blood work to ensure that your specific combination remains right for you.


That's really interesting!! In one of my earlier posts in this thread I gave a link to finding local compounding pharmacies so hopefully that shouldn't be too difficult for anyone. What I did was just ask them what doctors they worked with and went to one of them. I hadn't heard that the pharmacy themselves could handle so much of the testing referrals!

I'd really like to know more about the differences between types of bioidentical supplements. I'm on Armour thyroid (which is pig-derived) despite being vegetarian because I really believe it's so much better and more reliable than anything synthetic. My previous doctor told me that the hormone supplements were generally plant derived (wild yams for estrogen and I don't remember which for progesterone). I'm currently on 135 mg. of bioidentical progesterone cream but I'm wondering if it's really doing the job. I've heard of others needing suppositories rather than cream, and I didn't even realize there could be different bioidentical sources!


----------



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airmide_m* 

I'd really like to know more about the differences between types of bioidentical supplements. I'm on Armour thyroid (which is pig-derived) despite being vegetarian because I really believe it's so much better and more reliable than anything synthetic. My previous doctor told me that the hormone supplements were generally plant derived (wild yams for estrogen and I don't remember which for progesterone).

Well, to be honest, I only am regurgitating the information that I have heard from our compounding pharmacists, and we deal mainly with the most basic of hormone disorders, which often require the most basic of natural supplements. Once the pharmacist gets involved, we also pretty much stay out of it--it's his realm of experience, not ours, so pretty much his tech calls over and says "Jim recommends X, Y, and Z for Jane Doe," and we say "Okay, then, lets order one month's worth with 11 additional refills." I see him put alot of people on animal-derived hormones with supplemental plant derived ones. The other pharmacist doesn't seem to have a preference one way or another. It probably comes down to where they were individually educated, their age and when they received their training, who their mentor was, and their experience.

Probably as I age and experience menopause related hormonal changes, I might start looking into the plant vs animal thingmore. I also think that advances in the supplement industry may make a difference in plant vs animal supplements. I guess my main point was, there are pharmacists who will compound for you. You have to look for them, and you might have to pay a pretty penny for it, but they exist.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

i have very heavy and painful periods when i was younger (who am i kidding i still do have them) and i finally at the age of 18 talked to my primary about it and she put me on birth control....it didnt help a TON but at that point anythinhg was better than what i had been living through every month for the last 4 years!

if these heavy periods are causing pain for your neice i would say the mom should at least take her to the doc and look into it!


----------



## Monkeygrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy68* 
I have an older sister with a DD that just turned 13. She confided in me that her DD started her period almost two years ago. She said that she has always had heavy, painful periods and that at age 12 she considered putting her DD on the pill to help with that!! She said she would also be making sure she has BC in her body for when she starts to think about sex.







I don't agree with it but didn't say anything ofcourse. What are others thinking about this kind of thing?

If her DD were a few years older then it might make more sense to me. But she's still just a child. Why PUSH birth control on her? There are hormones in the pill and I even stopped taking them a few years ago simply for that reason alone. It's her DD choice to make about BC pills not her mothers.

i understand the bc to help control periods...this is a common practice...but wouldnt it be better if the parent and child had a relationship where communication was part of it? then the child could let the parent know that they were thinking about sex, and could they get some protection...

we have this type of home, where we talk about anything and everything...my daughter was in junior high, and had a pretty serious boyfriend, and came to us and said she was thinking about sex, but wanted to be protected just in case...we got her on bc, made sure she had condoms, and things were fine...she is now in 10th grade, and still has not had sex...she knows the risks, etc and has just made an informed choice not to engage right now...

i have another daughter who had periods that were very heavy, painful, and would last 10+ days at a time...we talked with her doc about the option of bc to help control and regulate her period...we also talked about food choices, excersize, etc...she is on the bc, but is also doing better about the food and excersize part, so that she might be able to get off of the bc eventually...

being informed about all aspects is really important...and having an open line of communication between the parent and child is essential...

peace...


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

tell her to do it 100% i didnt even read the pp's dont have to i feel for her i was like that 11-15 had every test done over and over i was put on bc at 15 made a huge difference


----------



## mendomidwife (Sep 6, 2006)

This is an interesting thread to me, because I treat a lot of teens for a variety of health issues, including birth control, painful menses, irregular menses, etc. I've learned a lot over the years....
In California, if you are 12 years old or over, you have the legal right to obtain confidential birth control counseling without parental consent.
So....here are some examples....
The 14 year old who came to me for birth control.....she could not tell her parents she was sexually active and WAS pregnant. She chose to abort the pregnancy (in another town)....and came back to me for the pill. Her parents found the pill, stormed into my office and accused me of "handing out birth control (to their innocent) daughter. I could not tell them the whole story, and they were very unhappy to hear that the law protected her medical record.
Many younger girls come in with the complaint of "painful cramps".....but they really are sexually active and want the pill.
I try to be totally non-judmental, I encourage them to speak to their mother or significant person in their life, I tell them the pill is not a green light to have sex, I tell them about STD's.....talk about emotional rediness......
As a healthcare professional I do my best....but I've decided I would rather have them on a method of control than having to go through an uneccesary abortion or give birth to an unwatned child.
Carla


----------



## anubis (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy68* 
I don't think anyone here has said they would "never" do something nor have I been judgemental. You have made your choice to put a little girl on a very adult medication and that was your choice (not her's I'm sure) because you have more information and knowledge on it than a girl of 12 or 13 years old could possibly comprehend. Had you allowed your child to wait until she was an adult to use BCP she may have decided no way she would put something like that in her body and would rather suffer for a few days each month. But you will never know what her own choice would have been since you forced it on her she was raised to believe it was something she had to do in order to feel better each month.

Wait, you honestly think a 12 or 13 year old can't comprehend what the pill is? Just to give you a different point of view here, where I come from sex education pretty much starts at age 10. You are told about these things and you do know what they are and what they do. I was very well aware of things such as the risk of blood clots and such at the age of 13 when I got my period.

That said, I didn't go on birth control until age 16. Three years after I'd become sexually active. I wish I'd gone on it earlier, because even though my cramps weren't nearly as horrible as a lot of people's on this thread, I used to get terrible migraines and had to miss 2-3 days of school per cycle (can't say per month since my cycles were/are all wonky) because of them. The pill made that a lot better, I still got them sometimes but not nearly as often. I've also always had incredibly irregular cycles, I've gone up to eight months without a period. And I was constantly scared I was pregnant. The pill pretty much solved both of those problems for me.

Also, just to address the last sentence in what I just quoted: Huh? You won't know if it was her decision to go on the pill because you made her aware that it's an option? I should hope people would let their kids know about all the options instead of keeping it from them. I mean, you'll really never know if she would have liked to go on the pill if she's not given that option. It is perfectly possible to inform kids about the pros and cons of something. It is possible to give them facts, and they really are clever enough to make decisions about their own bodies at that age. I frankly find it insulting to kids that age to say that they're not capable of making a sensible decision when given facts. Not to mention how insulting it is to parents to say that they're "forcing it" on their kids just by making it an option.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

I started my period at 14 and had horrible cramps and bleeding every month. I missed school, dates, life! My dr never suggested the pill and at 16 when my best friend went on it for her cramps I asked my dr and he said no problem. Our insurance wouldn't pay for the (is it the Tens? machine?) that my friend tried without success. My mom called me a whore, because only whores need birth control. Apparently all the times she took me to the urgent care at night or to the regular dr or to the Er weren't reason enough to find a solution to my problems. My dad having to pick me up off the bathroom floor and dress me more than once.

I stayed on the pill until it started to affect my moods. I took it on a schedule where I had my day off of work when my period started. Even with perscription painkillers and muscle relaxants. I went off it, got pregnant as planned and have been able to stay off it since then, but only by being very cautious with my diet and taking every supplement under the sun for pms and cramping issues. But I think giving birth changed my cycle. And I agree with everyone who said labor was easier! My unmedicated 23 hour labor with dd was a million times more manageable than my cycle in high school.

Saying that a girl should just deal with it and miss up to 5 days of school a month is ridiculous. The average high school would never graduate someone with that kind of attendance record! So much is expected of high school kids these days there is no way for them to take 5 days or more off of life a month. I don't have a job or any responsibility outside of my home and I couldn't lay around puking for 5 days now.

If it's medically necessary I'll put my child on the pill. If there are no alternatives that work, just like any other illness or problems.


----------



## mendomidwife (Sep 6, 2006)

The pp is has a good point...
Unfortunately, both myself and my 2 daughters have suffered with horrible cramps....
The pill is the only thing that helps.
Mine did get better after giving birth, but you hate to see your 12 year old writhing on the bathroom floor with pain. I don't think that is healthy.
Carla


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

Wow, I never knew so many teens and women go through this-- I always thought I was weird.

I remember having cramps so bad, I literally could not walk. Once my family and I walked to a fair near our home and my mom ended up having to leave me curled in a fetal position on some grass by the side of the road since the cramps were so bad I couldn't take another step. Our house was only a couple blocks away, but she had to return home to get our car and pick me up.

I would bleed for weeks at a time. WEEKS! Going on months sometimes... So all the comments about missing 3-5 days of school seem a little ridiculous to me. I remember feeling like a freak, constantly changing pads, and the embarrassment of leaking during class.

At the time, I was thrilled to take bc. I think I started taking it at 14 years of age. I was never informed about possible risks or alternative treatments. It was amazing at the time, though. It definitely changed my life.

I was fully aware of the danger of STIs, and it didn't encourage me to be sexually active earlier than I would have anyway.

If my daughters ever face such painful periods (CV"S), I would try alternative treatments as much as possible. If it got really bad, though, I wouldn't want to see them suffer like I did.

I find it fascinating that the tone of many of the posts in this thread is very similar to some reactions I have heard to pregnant women with hyperemesis. They are extreme versions of "typical women's complaints" (e.g. cramps and "morning sickness"). Other women, having experienced a mild-moderate version of these symptoms downplay the seriousness of the extreme version. Many doctors will even roll their eyes and imply that the women should just tough it out or that it is all in their head, etc. Others are very passionate about insisting on only natural treatments. I would also love to always have only natural treatments, but at some point there is a crisis situation that is just too difficult to live though when mainstream medication can help. Of course, the more alternatives that can be developed the better. More people should be educated about the risks of medications as well.


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxmama* 
I don't agree. For a lot of younger women, anovulatory cycles with unopposed estrogen lead to heavy periods and cramping. That will go away as the HPO axis matures and cycles become ovulatory. The pill keeps the endometrium from hypertrophy: thus, no heavy bleeding. It's treating the symptoms during a normal physiologic adjustment that doesn't require treating. It's normal to have irregular and/or heavy periods during early adolescence. Why make the kid feel like there's something wrong with her? Treat the symptoms.

This is me, or was me at the age of 13 I was on the pill, before I was on the pill I was in hospital 3 times to get blood transfusions, my periods sometimes lasted for months and were always 10-12 days at the least, excruciating period cramps were 100 times worse than labor pain - it was the *worst* time of my life, taking the oestrogen leveled my body out for the short amount of time I needed it, as soon as things started evening out I stopped the pill and have never taken it since, I considered it a medicine that I need for that time in my life that was so unbearable.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BinahYeteirah* 
I find it fascinating that the tone of many of the posts in this thread is very similar to some reactions I have heard to pregnant women with hyperemesis. They are extreme versions of "typical women's complaints" (e.g. cramps and "morning sickness"). Other women, having experienced a mild-moderate version of these symptoms downplay the seriousness of the extreme version. Many doctors will even roll their eyes and imply that the women should just tough it out or that it is all in their head, etc. Others are very passionate about insisting on only natural treatments. *I would also love to always have only natural treatments, but at some point there is a crisis situation that is just too difficult to live though when mainstream medication can help.* Of course, the more alternatives that can be developed the better. More people should be educated about the risks of medications as well.

ITA!!!

Julia
dd 11 mos


----------



## Ninjinmama (Oct 17, 2005)

I got my period at 12 and had problems from the get-go. I experienced irregular periods, mood swings, vomiting, painful cramps that left me doubled over in pain and ended up in the ER often. It was a very frightening/confusing experience especially at that age. My mom put me on bc at 13 because I became increasing afraid of having my period because of the pain and embarrassment. How do you explain why you were out of school for a week to your 12 yr old friends?
BC was the only thing that worked. I grew up around my parent's Natural Foods Co-op and was already on an extremely healthy diet. Plus, I was an athlete all through school.
After the birth of my first son, my periods got better and I was able to go off bc. However, after I had my second son and being diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis my periods have again gotten worse and I am back on the pill.
I never once correlated bc with having sex as a young girl. To me it was a medicine I took to help me be normal and not be in pain.


----------

